

How do you register domains for your users? - henryw

I want to be able to register domains for my customers and just have their nameservers point to mine nameserver. Does anyone know how to do this? Thanks in advanced.
======
brlewis
Check out opensrs if you want to register domains for them. If the price is
too high for you, you'll just have to give them instructions how to point
their nameservers.

~~~
henryw
thanks

